# Fly Fishing near Fargo



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, I'm new to the fly fishing forum here. I'm a sophomore at NDSU and i'm new to fly fishing. I was just curious if there are any good trout streams or lakes within an hour and a half of Fargo. Any help would be nice.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

There is Hanson lake NE of Detroit lakes,Straight river by Osage,and Bad Medicine lake


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Morton Pond, and Turtle River State Part just west of the Grandforks air base has a nice stocked stream. I would fish it just before the 4th of July for some just stocked action. It seems to get fished very heavly with the catch and cook folks. Morton is best fished with a float tube, but can be fished from shore if that is your only option. If you have a sinking line, Morton pond can be fished very well for a float tube. If you have only a floating line, stick to the shore and I would think morning and evening would be best. Think clouser minno for Morton, and the stream by GF think floating food.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Little late on the post....here goes.. The RED is the most overlooked flyfishin creek around...I have been fishing it for carp, skippers, and even eyes on da fly for around 5 years....I find that the slower moving water can be good during the fall and spring but for the hottest action on eyes and cats even look for the moving water fast is good in this case....the best all around fly on the red is the clouser minnow, Brown/copper or Brown/red...i usually tie 'em up with some flash-abou in the mid-section for a little something extra... When late summer hatches happen you'll know it...the street lights will be caked with swarms. When this is on, fish topwater anywhere above the 13th AVE North dam for best results with CARP_NASTIES...they love anything from poppers to hex-imitations.... good luck DCOYNUT


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Decoynut is very correct in that the Red is a great place to fish in general. When the water was high this summer, I caught carp, catfish, goldeyes, and walleyes, oh my. If you want to learn about fly fishing in the red for cats, carp, and eyes look up The manitoba flyfishing club in Winipeg. I con't know the web address off the top of my head, but a search should find it for you. These guys fly fish in the Red all the time with catfish being considered the top prize on a fly rod. Their site has fourms that you can ask questions and get lots of great help and ideas. You will want a 8wt or more if you get into fishing the red a lot. Think of a great rig for big pike on the fly and you will be set for big cats, carp, and great fighting and eating eyes. :beer:


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the info. i'll be sure to give the Red a try sometime.

Jeremy


----------

